# American Serama Lovers



## artsy1

Let have a friendly forum for the American Serama, no debates just pure joy and fun of these awesome little ones!


----------



## artsy1

a few more pics of my guys-


----------



## Energyvet

I know someone with two Serama cockerels who is looking to find homes for them. I'm in NJ. Any takers?


----------



## Aschenfire

HI!!! I am here! And your birdies are adorable, Robin! 

Will post pics of some of mine when I get off work tonight ^..^


----------



## artsy1

Energyvet said:


> I know someone with two Serama cockerels who is looking to find homes for them. I'm in NJ. Any takers?


wish i were closer- he might check with the 4h and see if any of the youth would want them?


----------



## Gardeningmama

Hi, I'm here too. I can't figure out the whole picture thing though. Oh well, I'll have DH take a look at it when he gets home.
Energyvet: Beautiful Duckwings!!! I have one myself.


----------



## artsy1

when you post, down below it says manage attachments, click it and you can upload directly- real nice!


----------



## wildworks

I am here also...gotta spread the joy...lol


----------



## azterri

Fuzzybird is here but changed my name! HI Folks!


----------



## cluck-cluck

Hi all, cluck-cluck here, will try posting pictures in a bit  Hummm, can't see how to edit with the pictures to comment on them, but the first one is my NewYearsDay hatch, they're such cuties, and the second picture is of my Luna who is my darling can-do-no-wrong sweetie! Love her!


----------



## artsy1

hi guys! luna looks so much like my cleo- but she likes to bop the littler one on the head....


----------



## azterri

Got some new babies at my house. The two together are 2 days old and the others are just an hour old and picture was taken right after birth! So cold here and we are exspecting more kids. Be a long cold night me thinks!
http://wwhtthttp://www.chickenforum...ment.php?attachmentid=3903&stc=1&d=1358300099


----------



## birdguy

Is this hen a serama


----------



## kukupecpec

I'm here too! But now that the other one is unlocked I'll probably be there more often. But I'll still check this one out. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## artsy1

birdguy said:


> Is this hen a serama


i was looking online and did a search for game bantams, came up with this:

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/BRKGames.html


----------



## Kilbourne9659

artsy1 said:


> i was looking online and did a search for game bantams, came up with this:
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/BRKGames.html


If you are looking for OEG bantams you should go to cacklehatchery.com they have alot of differnt breeds of them.


----------



## birdguy

artsy1 said:


> i was looking online and did a search for game bantams, came up with this:
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/BRKGames.html


Well thank you for searching that up for me!!!  although I did figure out what she is, that website is amazing


----------



## artsy1

that is a great resource site- so what is your little one?


----------



## Kilbourne9659

artsy1 said:


> that is a great resource site- so what is your little one?


white OEG.


----------



## birdguy

She is an OEG wheaten


----------



## artsy1

she sure is pretty!


----------



## Jim

Our Seramas just started laying. I love them so much. We bought three last spring, and got lucky to have 2 hen and one roo. Hopefully we will not have a problem selling offspring. Still not sure we will keep them though, there are just too many birds to pick from.


----------



## artsy1

i keep mine in those large rabbit cages you get at the feedstore, i know some people keep them in guineapig cages- i really like mine- welcome to the serama world, we need pics!


----------



## Jim

Ours have a small coop that normally holds 4-5 full size hens, and a run that is 8x12. 8 feet tall. And right now, only the three in there.


----------



## azterri

I had hope this thread would get more active.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

azterri said:


> Got some new babies at my house. The two together are 2 days old and the others are just an hour old and picture was taken right after birth! So cold here and we are exspecting more kids. Be a long cold night me thinks!
> http://wwhtthttp://www.chickenforum...ment.php?attachmentid=3903&stc=1&d=1358300099


Wow they look just like Goats!!! 

TN Fainters, azterri???


----------



## artsy1

azterri said:


> I had hope this thread would get more active.


I hope so too!


----------



## artsy1

a few pics- these are micros- and little Ebony wants to hatch so bad i gave her an egg from the other nest- should be hatching next week- she can't be much bigger than a tennis ball and can't cover more than one egg- she is a ferocious mama for all she is so tiny- the last pic is a little cockerel i hatched of 6 eggs, usually i end up with more boys than i know what to do with- he was the only one- hubby calls him slick, cuz he is so fast


----------



## azterri

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Wow they look just like Goats!!!
> 
> TN Fainters, azterri???


No fainters. WE have Nigerian Dwarfs and Nubians


----------



## azterri

Here is some more cuties we have born now. We bring them in the house to play sometimes,to get them used to people more so they can be the best pet they can be. Works real well for the more skittish ones.


----------



## azterri

*Forgot to add we had 9 kids born. We are keeping two, not pictured, and I have sold all but two!
I've got 14 Serama eggs that should start to hatch withing this coming week! All looking good! Did start with 20 but pleased I have so many looking viable!*


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

I used to raise Myotonics (TN Fainters) for over a decade, had about 40 breeders, and they looked very similar as kids! 
Some days I miss them, other days I don't....nothing cuter than baby goats!


----------



## azterri

*Yup and so fun to play with them!*


----------



## artsy1

azterri said:


> Here is some more cuties we have born now. We bring them in the house to play sometimes,to get them used to people more so they can be the best pet they can be. Works real well for the more skittish ones.


can i steal some of those goat pics for painting references? they are so darn cute!!


----------



## artsy1

here are my seramas from Laura Castles eggs- they grow so fast!


----------



## azterri

*Oh please do! I also do art. I do my own form of Sand Painting. My own special goat will have babies soon and love for you to paint or draw one of them!*
*I make them but they seldom sell. Wish I had a good outlet for selling them. Sold a few in the past but I am better now.*


----------



## artsy1

selling is hard, its taken a few years to get a somewhat consistent run of pet commissions, in my case, i now specialize in poultry and avian art as well as pet portraits- chickens kind of changed my direction.. currently i am doing a series for the guinea fowl association, but also when you have deadlines it takes some of the fun out of it- i have had requests for goats, so now i'll have some to practice on...


----------



## artsy1

gosh- did i kill the thread?? here are some pics of boaz... i think he is getting tired of the camera


----------



## kaufranc

Artsy, Gizmo is so cute! I just wanna squish him!


----------



## artsy1

and gizmo is so darn tiny! i have two little ones from that hatch, but gizmo is the smallest- just big enough to snuggle under the chin...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I've got a few pics. I got my original Serama pair last summer and bless my hen, old as she is, she's been popping out eggs the whole time but she's not broody and I only managed to hatch two in the incubator. I think they've pretty much all been infertile. The good news is I have another trio and they just started laying eggs. Plus I am having a dozen eggs sent in the mail in a week or two to see if I can try my luck there. 

Anyway, this is the new roo I gave the two pullets. His name's Popcorn and he's a riot. Love him to bits. He's taking parenting classes here. 









Here's his two lovely ladies Aphrodite and Athena. 









This is one of the two I managed to hatch... Mighty. He recently went to a new home but he was a real funny bird too. 









This was Caesar. He died recently - I think from the fact I brought him inside a few days after I sprayed the foam insulation you see in the background. I think the off-gassing did him in. Felt horrible... but there's nothing I can do about it now. (Special, our cat, is lingering int he background there. He gets along well with the Seramas! Maybe because he's way smaller than he should be too. haha)










Not pictured are my original pair Titus and Henny Penny and their daughter who refuses to let any name stick. Maybe I'll take some photos of them later.


----------



## azterri

*Such fun and pretty pictures
I have 3 more serama hatched! That makes 8 all together! I have a few more to wait on.*


----------



## profwirick

artsy1 said:


> gosh- did i kill the thread?? here are some pics of boaz... i think he is getting tired of the camera











dead thread? hope not. I started drawing chickens before I got mine.









strut yur stuff, I always say.









these are from a CSA in San Diego county


----------



## artsy1

funny how they invade everything! I love painting and drawing them- love yours there- where are you in San Diego

have one egg from boaz under ebony, should be pipping by tuesday...


----------



## profwirick

artsy1 said:


> funny how they invade everything! I love painting and drawing them- love yours there- where are you in San Diego
> 
> have one egg from boaz under ebony, should be pipping by tuesday...


I live in West Virginia. Family out west. 
Boaz is phenomenal looking! How big ?


----------



## artsy1

Boaz is a micro- and a real sweet guy, probably 8 ounces- but then i haven't met a non-sweet serama- here are a few of the babies from shipped eggs


----------



## artsy1

and a very flat broody girl, Josie


----------



## Energyvet

She sure is hunkered down. Hahaha


----------



## profwirick

artsy1 said:


> Boaz is a micro- and a real sweet guy, probably 8 ounces- but then i haven't met a non-sweet serama- here are a few of the babies from shipped eggs


How do you train them to pose so elegantly? Charming!


----------



## onafixedincome

Training...good topic! I got my start in Seramas from the tag end of a free-range group, so they have NO idea how to socialize with people (although mealworm bribery helps). I've chicks coming; anyone have ideas on how to people-ize them?


----------



## azterri

I hold mine while watching TV.


----------



## Energyvet

I carry mine around while feeding and watering. He was cuddling the other day! Amazing!


----------



## artsy1

just start holding them, one on one petting works wonders- they become peoplized very easily- treats always help, a bubble bath and blow dry helps too- something about relaxing and handling-


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

My sweetest Serama Popcorn was the only one who was handled as a chick... by four children (who were respectful and gentle - I know not all kids are this way!) In any event he's a riot. When I let him out to play he comes right over to see what I'm doing and tries to cuddle whenever he can. Its adorable. I also find the roosters to be way friendlier than the hens who take time to gain trust even when they are handled but that has just been my experience.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

An interesting website I thought you American Serama lovers would like;

http://www.lulinserama.com/Pages/default.aspx

I enjoyed the pics myself!


----------



## artsy1

June Suhm is who i got my first ones from, http://silkiedseramas.com/ she always needs homes for her cockerels- she won't cull them, they are pet quality - so she wants to place them in homes as pets- she also has show quality silkieds


----------



## robopetz

They are very nice, I want one!


----------



## artsy1

robopetz said:


> They are very nice, I want one!


we were stationed in hawaii, i know about the issues bringing animals in- if you had to have one shipped- if its possible, do they still quarantine? We were there during Iniki, lived in navy housing in pearl...


----------



## robopetz

Wow iniki, I remember that. Yes quarantine is like 6 mos I heard. But there is this "express" one that only takes 2 weeks I think. As for eggs I think if you are npip or pip certified or something of that sort. (Someone help!) lol then I think it's ok.


----------



## artsy1

ok, so you can have eggs shipped in?? NPIP is required for any shipment out of the state of origin, bet they come in in better condition than what we get on the mainland! by the way, love that silky on the shoulder!


----------

